# Adjustment collars / lubrication



## El carajillo (Mar 16, 2013)

Adjustment collars on grinders are notorious for being tight and difficult to move precisely for fine adjustments.

Having tried Molycote 111 and vaseline neither seemed to make adjustment much easier.

Having cleaned the grinder and just changed the burr's I thought I would try olive oil very sparingly.

I smeared a touch on the thread's and ran the collar up and down without the upper carrier in to spread the oil.

Replaced the carrier and adjusted the grinder . The difference was chalk to cheese, I was able to make the slightest adjustment without any binding or jumping.I am sure the oil will dry /deteriorate over time but I will be using olive oil in future.

As an aid to overcoming spring pressure when replacing the collar, inverting a double basket on the carrier allows you to apply pressure with the heel of your hand to the carrier and spin the collar down easily with your other hand


----------



## h1udd (Sep 1, 2015)

hmmm, olive oil solidifies at low temperature (5deg) .. if you are planning on refrigerating your grinder (see recent threads on Colonna chilling beans during grinding to get a better constant grind) ... you might run in to issues


----------



## hotmetal (Oct 31, 2013)

I used a thin smear of Chapstick or Lipsyl on the collar threads (after a thorough clean) when I had my Mazzer Mini. Would think Molycote might be a bit sticky. Glad the olive oil worked for you so far. Good tip about the upturned basket when refitting.


----------



## DavecUK (Aug 6, 2013)

Toothbrush the threads really clean and try a dry lube, either a food safe dry lube ptfe (actioncan do some), or even a silicone spray. I found a little pressure on the collar as you do the adjustments on Mazzers seems to make it a little easier.


----------



## Bolta (May 11, 2014)

El carajillo said:


> Adjustment collars on grinders are notorious for being tight and difficult to move precisely for fine adjustments.
> 
> Having tried Molycote 111 and vaseline neither seemed to make adjustment much easier.
> 
> ...


The problem you will encounter over time with vegetable oils is that they will oxidize and then polymerize, turning into a gummy mess.


----------



## hotmetal (Oct 31, 2013)

Bolta said:


> The problem you will encounter over time with vegetable oils is that they will oxidize and then polymerize, turning into a gummy mess.


This happened to an old chopping board I had. I thought it would be a good idea to use olive oil rather than mineral oil as I thought it was more 'food safe'. Seemed great for a week but ended up with sticky gunk. I've been a bit leery of olive oil for anything other than drizzling on salad ever since.


----------



## dsc (Jun 7, 2013)

That's the difference between lube / grease and oil, with tight threads lube / grease will add friction and you might end up with an adjustment mechanism which is tighter to turn. Issue is finding a food safe mineral oil.

T.


----------



## hotmetal (Oct 31, 2013)

Again, if you want food safe mineral oil, Ikea sell it for chopping boards (what I should have used on my board instead of olive oil). It's less than a fiver for half a litre. In true Ikea fashion, they call it SKYDD (who thinks up ikea names LOL!?)


----------



## El carajillo (Mar 16, 2013)

h1udd said:


> hmmm, olive oil solidifies at low temperature (5deg) .. if you are planning on refrigerating your grinder (see recent threads on Colonna chilling beans during grinding to get a better constant grind) ... you might run in to issues


I have no intentions of "chilling" my grinder.I think you could be heading for condensation problems in / on the grinder and I do not think electronics like that .


----------



## El carajillo (Mar 16, 2013)

DavecUK said:


> Toothbrush the threads really clean and try a dry lube, either a food safe dry lube ptfe (actioncan do some), or even a silicone spray. I found a little pressure on the collar as you do the adjustments on Mazzers seems to make it a little easier.


I have done some reading on a dry PTFE spray which I hope to find availability to-morrow.


----------



## El carajillo (Mar 16, 2013)

Bolta said:


> The problem you will encounter over time with vegetable oils is that they will oxidize and then polymerize, turning into a gummy mess.


I know of this from polishing timber with oils but I am quite prepared to strip and clean more frequently for the ease of adjustment.


----------



## grumpydaddy (Oct 20, 2014)

Andy's Super Oil


----------



## dwalsh1 (Mar 3, 2010)

I got 2 adjustment rods on my major. Slightly better.


----------



## dsc (Jun 7, 2013)

Would further rods make it more better? 

T.


----------



## Drewster (Dec 1, 2013)

dsc said:


> Would further rods make it more better?
> 
> T.


No but a pair of 18 inch Stilsons might help ;-)


----------



## dsc (Jun 7, 2013)

In Mazzer's world this would be called a feature and chargable £250









T.


----------



## dwalsh1 (Mar 3, 2010)

dsc said:


> Would further rods make it more better?
> 
> T.


Very much doubt it.


----------

